# Benchmade



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well lI'm sure some of y'all have heard me talk about these around here. If you haven't here is the deal. Pepin blended this for Ashton, they are a Cuban Sandwhich (mixed filler, in this case med and long filler). I love the Robusto size and have smoked 4 or 5 of them, each time with a perfect burn. I have also noticed unlike some other cuban Sandwhich cigars I have smoked it does not have a flacky ash and doesn't burn hot. At $60 for a box of 25 I couldn't pass them up any longer!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

id like to get my hands on some of those.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have heard a lot about these and was wondering how they were. What a great price for a good smoke. Nice pickup.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

simply beautiful!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

They look very nice. Great pickup


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great price on those.They sound tasty.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I have some of the robusto's sitting in the humi, but I think when those are gone, that will be it for me with these. It's not that they are bad, I just have not really enjoyed one. I think for $2.50 they are good, but IMO there are better 2.50 cigars out there.

The BIG +'s on these are that they are very good burning for a mixed filler, and they have a wonderful draw. The only way that you can tell it is mixed is after clipping there might be some lose tobacco at the end.

The -'s IMO, fast smoking, with a very lose draw. The flavors to me are mostly just smokey, with some woodsy flavor. Not really my cup of tea. When I smoked the 3 that I have smoked each time I was thinking, ok not bad BUT...

so for $2.50 give them a try, but I think I might not be trying many more of these.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I was wondering when you where gonna pick those up


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good!!! I'll take 5 please


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thinking of trying them soon--
Cheap enough to give to the moochers


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good price for the box! I need to try some.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Great photos, I recognize those counter-tops anywhere.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You must get a commision on these things Frank  I'm gonna have to remember to look for them next time.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have tried some other sizes and like Robusto the best. To me it has a lot of flavor. Very nutty, I would say an almond flavor and about midway mixing in a hay or grass flavor with it. Doesn't sound very good but the blend of flavors went great together for me.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great haul. I really need to try these*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with frank I liked the robusto's the best


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You cant beat the price$$$


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those look great, but I'll snake one from Brent before I buy a box :biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

They look very good ...............


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice pictures! I've nothing but great things about this cigar. I cannot wait to get a box!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Those look great, but I'll snake one from Brent before I buy a box :biggrin:


Good idea...next time I see you...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

The combination Pepin/Ashton can't go wrong!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I reviewed a robusto given to me by the Ashton rep when he stopped by the B&M. I really like it, and see a box in y future (as soon as I can make some room in my humidors or locker). Nice pickup Frank!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

The Benchmade is great! It's probably top of my list right now for inexpensive smokes. I just wish I could find a place to pick up singles, because I don't have room for another box!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

look tasty! Cant wait to try these.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> The Benchmade is great! It's probably top of my list right now for inexpensive smokes. I just wish I could find a place to pick up singles, because I don't have room for another box!


Ron sales them by singles, its where I got my box http://www.seriouscigars.com/types/Build_mfr.asp?mfg=Ashton&Cat=Cigars#Benchmade but he is out of the Robustos right now LOL


----------

